# Roy's Hakosuka @ SEMA



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Here is Roy's car at SEMA 2008, still looking clean. Had his car in the Toyo booth, congrats Roy!

Click Me


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Dammit! I didn't see that!:bawling:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Car still looks awesome


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Amazing


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Paul did he take it to the US??? Didn't he buy it at Rocky Auto a few years back?

Great looking car


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

That car in Person is Stunning.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

ohhh holy good. i really want such a car. But it's ver< hrd to find a good example.

Dammed


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

jmotors said:


> Paul did he take it to the US??? Didn't he buy it at Rocky Auto a few years back?
> 
> Great looking car


Yes, he took the car with him when he left Japan. It is now a Las Vegas resident. IIRC, he got the car at Garage Kutsumi here


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Roy also took home 1st place at a car show in Long Beach, Ca.
Here are some pics from the JCCS (Japanese Classic Car Show).



















more pics here and here @JCCS


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's a pic i snapped at JCCS.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

What sort of money are these going for these days? Thats a beautiful example. Is there any dedicated owners clubs or forums for these cars, or nissan/datsun cars of that era?


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

dean j said:


> What sort of money are these going for these days? Thats a beautiful example. Is there any dedicated owners clubs or forums for these cars, or nissan/datsun cars of that era?


what he said...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

bobwoolmer said:


> what he said...


What you said.....

That car in THAT condition, is seriously one of the best cars around IMHO.

:clap:


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> Is there any dedicated owners clubs or forums for these cars, or nissan/datsun cars of that era?


Japanese Nostalgic Car - Index

Esp this thread (get yourself comfortable) a most excellent read 

Japanese Nostalgic Car :: View topic - Project Hakosuka Build Thread


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

damn it that Hakosuka build thread is just too inspiring to ignore!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Rain said:


> damn it that Hakosuka build thread is just too inspiring to ignore!


Indeed . . . Hakosuka with an RB engine is the wet dream of many . . sadly it takes much more to make most of those old cars fit for the road , then simply swapping in an RB26DETT.
One of my friends here in japan worked one year on a Hakosuka chassis welding it! After that it still didn't drove like a wonder on a track . . . . making a Hakosuka fit for a track, swaping the engine for an RB costs the death and needs much experience from the welders side . . . . Bobys garage doesn't do it here.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

:chuckle: 

If i do a Hakosuka, it will defo NOT have an RB in it, for old school with RB it would be a 240z/280z/x 

Hakosuka needs to have that intense N/A sound!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Rain said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> If i do a Hakosuka, it will defo NOT have an RB in it, for old school with RB it would be a 240z/280z/x
> 
> Hakosuka needs to have that intense N/A sound!


Open throttle baby!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

For sure!

Then its the engine choices, either go S20, or do a L series with high displacement


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

wow. congrats roy! yeah, that car is still stunning...


----------

